# Man Charged Over 'Biggest Ever' Cannabis Bust (UK)



## HippyInEngland (Aug 30, 2007)

A MAN from Crystal Palace is one of a gang of nine accused of plotting to sell £12m worth of cannabis - the biggest haul ever made by the Metropolitan Police. 

Andre Forrester of Thicket Road, near Crystal Palace Park, appeared at the Old Bailey on Friday along with eight others accused of one of the biggest cannabis plots ever uncovered. 

The gang allegedly planned to sell five and a half tonnes of herbal cannabis imported from Mexico on the streets of London. 

The huge haul of drugs was discovered after an investigation carried out by Customs and Excise officers and police from the specialist crime directorate began in April this year. 

Officers found the class C drug in cupboards with false backs. 

The gang is accused of shipping the massive haul over a period of around six months and storing it at an industrial estate in East Ham, east London. 

Thirty-seven-year-old Forrester was arrested in July. He and his co-defendants deny conspiracy to supply cannabis between April 12 and October 7 this year. 

Judge Stephen Robbins remanded Forrester in custody with four of the other defendants. The remaining four were granted conditional bail. 

The trial of the two women and seven men from west London, south London, Kent and Essex is scheduled for September 4 next year and is due to last six to eight weeks. 

Two others are on police bail pending further inquiries.


5 1/2 tonnes !!!!!!!!

Thats 194,007 ounces
My mind is having difficulty imagining all that MJ lol  

Hippy


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 30, 2007)

No Doubt that a HUGE Bust..
Must of been a truck carring all that..


----------

